
Show HN: Self-host Ghost blog in 5 mins with Docker - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/ghost-on-docker-5mins/
======
alexellisuk
Ghost is an elegant and minimal blogging platform that focus on simplicity.
One of its most attractive features is its Markdown editor. It's also fully
hackable running on Node.js with the Handlebars view-engine.

I've put together three Dockerfiles for Raspberry PI 2/3, PI B/B+/Zero and
regular PCs (x86_64). Get your blog up and running in 5 minutes by pulling a
pre-built Docker image straight from the Docker Hub.

